# James McGraw Harpers Ferry, WV



## weezeepants (Jul 8, 2012)

Gotta love this Harpers Ferry beer bottle.  I think I read somewhere that James McGraw had a brewery in Harpers Ferry in the 1880's.  Anybody have any idea what this bottle might be valued at for insurance purposes or what's the least amount you would let it go for?  I thought I saw one on ebay at one time but I could be wrong.

 Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello Tim,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for showing us the McGraw bottle.

 "James McGraw established a beer-bottling business behind his new store on the corner of Shenandoah and Market streets in the 1880s, according to archeologists Deborah A. Hull-Walski and Frank L. Walski. After James McGraw's death in 1893, his son James C. McGraw expanded the business.	Not only did he improve the bottling facility, but he also constructed a brewery, called the Harpers Ferry Brewing Company, between April and June of 1895.	Although the brewery and bottling business changed hands several times around the turn of the century, it continued to be housed in a complex of structures on both sides of the railroad trestle south of Shenandoah Street." From.

 There's a more detailed history HERE, starting on page 104.






 "In 1882, James McGraw, a local hardware merchant, erected this building at the corner of Shenandoah and Market Streets. The first floor served as his hardware store and the upper two floors as his family residence. In 1888, he added a beer bottling plant to the rear of the building. The building now houses a park exhibit entitled "Harper's Ferry: A Place in Time." From.


----------



## Volski (Aug 13, 2012)

If you are interested, I can scan the full paper on the Bottling Works. It includes all of the different bottles that were used at the brewery and the soda bottles.


----------



## DWingo (Mar 29, 2016)

Weezeepants are you out there?


----------



## weezeepants (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes I am.  What's happening?


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 30, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## weezeepants (Mar 30, 2016)

I found this about 15 years ago at a jobsite.  I should've taken the day off and stayed at the site and picked up bottles all day.  I kick myself now...


----------



## DWingo (Apr 1, 2016)

Was interested in your bottle. I live and work in Harper's Ferry. I am restoring a house from 1835, with my girlfriend, full of ghosts . Are you interested in trading or selling that bottle? I have lots of artifacts from the town and abroad. 

Fangs

D.


----------

